
Rick Dyer and a Team of Bigfoot Believers - Thevet
http://www.texasmonthly.com/articles/rick-dyers-believe-it-or-not/
======
vonnik
Bigfoot hunting in montana:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtfD7_J6lZY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtfD7_J6lZY)

The believers are everywhere...

------
joshuaheard
I am firmly convinced, based on the overwhelming evidence I have seen, that
Bigfoot exists. However, Dyer is well known in the community as a hoaxer, and
that picture in the article looks way fake.

If you are interested, most Bigfoot-related news can be found at this forum:

[http://bigfootforums.com/](http://bigfootforums.com/)

~~~
api
I'm curious about this. I've never totally discounted the possibility but I've
always been highly skeptical mostly due to the number of reports that come
from places that just don't seem isolated enough to conceal a breeding
population of such large creatures. I'd be more inclined to believe if all the
sightings were in, say, Northern Canada, but Oregon, Northern California, and
Alabama seem far too heavily traveled.

One very intriguing idea I heard once was that Bigfoot is not an animal at all
but essentially an ethnic group of human with a different enough physiology to
look very odd and with a unique isolationist culture. Think of Pygmies, who
are just an ethnic group but who in their native culture seem very unlike
other human beings. This would explain the lack of a Bigfoot body, since any
remains would be considered unidentified human remains. The intelligence of
humans would also explain how they stay so aloof. Pretty remote possibility
but interesting nonetheless.

~~~
RooBadley
The only remaining isolated groups of hominids are tribes deep in the Amazon,
and on a few remote islands. We know about every one of them, yet, these giant
apes can roam the woods, just outside of town, and they've never been
scientifically documented. Who always finds them? Profiteers and mystics.
Hrmmm.

A tiny teapot orbits the Sun, somewhere in space between the Earth and Mars.
Let me be the first to say that bigfoot threw Russell's teapot into space. You
can't prove me wrong, so it must be true.

Now for the big question: Why is this conversation happening on Hacker News?

